# That breeder's back!!



## Nester (Nov 5, 2008)

That breeder that docks pomchi tails put up another ad! Flag it please!! 

http://www.usfreeads.com/1615828-cls.html

I contacted the Cleaveland, NC humane society about this woman. I haven't gotten a response yet, but keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh that is terrible.....a couple of points, why cross the breed anyway but to dock the tail!!!! On breeds that have NEVER been docked before....WHY WHY WHY!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Nester said:


> That breeder that docks pomchi tails put up another ad! Flag it please!!
> 
> http://www.usfreeads.com/1615828-cls.html
> 
> I contacted the Cleaveland, NC humane society about this woman. I haven't gotten a response yet, but keep your fingers crossed!


Ok... here's the deal. We may not agree with what she's doing and have moral objections to it. However... it's not illegal. She's not doing anything against the law at all. The humane society is not going to care. As long as the dog has food, water, shelter ... they are good. They don't get into the docking debate at all.

I don't agree with mixing breeds and selling them for $500+ as designer dogs. But it's not against the law. I don't agree with docking the tail of these little designer pooches either. But again, it's not against the law.

Brodysmom


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

You sound like you have pretty much the same views as I do Brodysmom.

And the HS sound VERY much like the RSPCA. People are starting to loose faith in them now.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Ok... here's the deal. We may not agree with what she's doing and have moral objections to it. However... it's not illegal. She's not doing anything against the law at all. The humane society is not going to care. As long as the dog has food, water, shelter ... they are good. They don't get into the docking debate at all.
> 
> I don't agree with mixing breeds and selling them for $500+ as designer dogs. But it's not against the law. I don't agree with docking the tail of these little designer pooches either. But again, it's not against the law.
> 
> Brodysmom



I totally agree with you. I doubt they will do anything about it. I think docking is crazy myself no matter what, but it should be banned on any dog that isn't akc recognized, I don't know what the point is to dock a mix breed pup. I actually like the long tails. It seemed I remember watching a show on why tails were originally docked, it had to do with the task they performed, but I can't remember what it was. I will have to do some research.


----------



## Nester (Nov 5, 2008)

She may also run a puppy mill. There are pictures of the dogs, and they're all in small cages.


----------



## Nester (Nov 5, 2008)

why do they still allow it?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok..here's a bit of info on docking. This is on Rotweilers but explains why done in most breed and why.
History and Lore of Tail Docking 

There has been much written about why Rottweiler tails were originally docked. Most dogs with docked tails do work hunting, herding, droving or draft work. The hunting dogs (gundogs and working terriers) often had to work in dense vegetation and briars and the tail would get injured in the brush. Terriers went to ground after foxes, badgers or other game, and the docked tail facilitated working in a confined space. The other working and herding dogs, as well as the hunting dogs, were docked for hygiene reasons. 

Working and herding dogs worked livestock. Now, I'll ask you to visualize again; imagine you are in a barnyard in the spring If you have ever had the pleasure of doing chores around a barn, you know that stockdogs' tails, if not docked, will become fouled with the feces of the stock. On our dog's ancestors, this build up of feces acted like a weight on the tail and caused the tail to bang the hocks and become sore and sometimes cut. The feces also harbored bacteria and attracted flies, so the injured tail would become infected, causing the dog to become sick and possibly die. Since the Rottweiler was developed for cattle droving and general utility work on the farm, his tail was docked to prevent injury, sickness and death. In my opinion, docking prevented cruelty to working dogs. 

Perhaps you have heard the lore of the "tail tax", which supposedly was a luxury tax imposed on owners of nonworking dogs. Since most working/herding/hunting dogs had docked tails, I suppose this makes sense and could be the reason the Rottweiler tail is docked closer to the body than many of the smaller breeds in these categories. 

How are tails docked?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL, I sent a reply to this person and got this message...

*Message rejected *

You're seeing this page because your reply has been rejected.

USFreeads protects advertisers from receiving messages containing spam, scams and profanity using a variety of different methods which we cannot disclose for security purposes.

Individual advertisers also have the ability to reject replies to their ads based on certain criteria.

If you attempted to spam or abuse our advertisers or services, a complaint is on it's way to your internet and email providers.

If you've done nothing wrong, you have nothing to worry about and you could just be seeing this page because you're unfortunate to be sharing or using an internet service connected to spammers or fraud, or you may have used a word in your reply that's on either the advertisers or the master USFreeads spam/scam rejection list. 

Each reply is checked against thousands of criteria and for security purposes, we cannot disclose which of these has caused your message to be rejected.

Here is what I wrote...

I hope you realize that neither the Pomeranian nor Chihuahua requres the tails to be docked so why would you dock the tails of a mix between the two? If you do research you will find me to be correct. In fact you should be researching the breed before ever breeding in the first place. You might want to research both the Pomeranian and the Chihuahua and you can start by visiting the AKC website.

Now what in that letter was rejected...AKC...will it never end:-(


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Can you call the Humane Society again or a local rescue or both and tell them you have suspicion to believe that this is a puppymill and give them the info for this person so at least someone can check it out? Puppymills do not get busted until someone concerned steps in;-)


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

working dogs are docked to prevent damage to the dogs which I can understand I suppose but I just can't get my head around the fact that she is docking breeds which have NEVER been docked.

I find by going on these type of sites just makes you angry and upset. Which is why I would always tell anyone wanting to buy a puppy to buy from a breeder who has been recommended from someone else.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

She is a puppymill. If you click on see other listings there is a buttload off different kinds of dogs. She doesn't care she does what she wants because she thinks it is cute. I personally am not against docking or cropping for the appropriate breeds, i.e. my boxers but to dock a dog that is a cross between to breeds is just ridiculous regardless of the mix. I personally would be against docking a boxer crossed with rottie and they are both docked breeds, but a cross is a cross. Unfortunately a lot of puppymillers do this in their own homes. It is done by the time the pups are three days old. No there is no anesthesia. No there is no bleeding. Some vets stitch and some glue the opening closed. Years ago there was a person that worked with my ex-husband who had bulldog cross puppies. They took a regular knife and just cut the tails off =( No reason, just because they thought they would be cuter.


----------



## CaseyC (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a PomChi and can really see no reason why anybody would want to dock their tails. Guess maybe to be different. As much as I love Sami I would never pay $500 for a mixed breed which if you are honest would be considered a mutt! I don't care cause I love my mutt more than anything in this world. I can call him a mutt but no one else better!! Hehehehe


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

500 dollars for a dog , that is crazy !


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

500 for a mutt? Craziness.
You want a mutt, go get a shelter dog. Hell, most of the time you can find pedigreed dogs in shelters as well.

And, you will be saving a life and you will be saving money. 
That ad is still up. Cute little dog, but the docked tail just looks really weird.


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

i agree if u want a mutt, shelters have lots of perfectly healthy little babies just waiting for a new home.....its rediculous to sell a dog for 500+ when they are a mixed. id only pay 50$ myself....


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Last year someone found a dog that had his tail mutilated by someone trying to dock it's tail at a older age. They used a rubberband to cut off circutation. I have heard that people do this to castrate as well:-(


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats pretty ridiculous she docks the tail when it isn't even a trait of either breed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not sure what you expect anyone to do about this woman when what she's doing is not against the law. 
They can't arrest her or even give her some kind of warning, they can't take the dogs away from her. I would love to see her put out of business, but unless what she's doing is against the law, there isn't anything that can be done. We need to be out there electing officials who pass needed laws and getting the existing laws enforced. Now don't get me wrong, what this woman is doing just makes me sick. I'd personally like to punch her out - but until what she's doing is against the law - nothing can be done.


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

If she is found to be running a puppy mill they can take the dogs away from her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I hope they say she is running a puppy mill and take all the dogs away. That would be really great!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, horrible! I get docking for work purposes as gun dogs, for example, can get some horrific injuries to their tails when they are caught on thorns or barbed wire but to dock a toy breed? Insane.
You're right that most animal protection agencies are neutral towards humanely done docking. What everyone in the states should do is phone up and profess interest in the dog then change their minds claiming to be put off by the docked tail. Perhaps if she thought it would impact her profit margin she would stop doing it!!
Personally I dont see how anyone could object to a chi or pom tail, they are supercute...


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

jesshan said:


> You sound like you have pretty much the same views as I do Brodysmom.
> 
> And the HS sound VERY much like the RSPCA. People are starting to loose faith in them now.


I completly agree with you Jesshan & Brodysmom


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

eeshk I dont like docking for no reason.., will anything happen to this so called breeder do you think? those poor little darlings.. xx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

hey everyone this is her website.http://www.goldendoodleworld.com/


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

It's way too busy i'm lost


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

that website is very confusing yikes! lol


----------

